
Java 14 / JDK 14: General Availability - simonpure
https://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/announce/2020-March/000282.html
======
thedance
They deprecated the Solaris and SPARC ports, and some of the new features only
exist on Linux. RIP platform diversity.

